# Mushroom Turnovers



## jude (Oct 13, 2004)

Does this sound good to anybody? I am wondering if I can substitute crescent rolls for the dough? I think they would be flakier.



Mushroom Turnovers

3 dozen turnovers, so modify the amounts if you need more or less.

Ingredients:

9 oz. cream cheese - softened
1 cup butter, softened
3 cups flour, sifted
1 pound mushrooms, minced
1 large onion, minced
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. thyme leaves (or to taste) 
4 additional tbsp. of flour - for filling
1/2 cup sour cream
1-2 egg(s) - beaten - to brush onto dough before closing 

Prepare dough first, this takes a while to chill.

Filling:
In large skillet over medium heat, (add about 4-6 tbsp. butter or 
margarine to pan before cooking) cook mushrooms and onions until 
tender. Stir in salt, thyme leaves and 4 tbsp. of remaining flour. 
Stir in sour cream.

Dough:
In large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed, beat cream cheese, 
butter and flour until dough forms. Refrigerate for one hour in wax 
paper. 

Spread flour over work area and roll out dough. Cut into circles about 
5 - 5 1/2 inches in diameter. Spoon mixture into 1/2 of circle.  Be 
careful not to add too much because filling may ooze out during baking 
if too much is added.

Brush other half of circle (inside) with beaten egg (to hold closed). 
Fold over and press down around the edges with a fork to seal. Prick 
top with fork 2 - 3 times. 

Lightly grease baking sheet with shortening or margarine.  

Bake at 450 degrees for 12 - 15 minutes until browned.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 14, 2004)

here's a similar recipe from Sara Moulton that uses bread.  
Maybe you could adapt that idea for your recipe?

Mushroom Turnovers Recipe
Yield: 16 turnovers 

4 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus 4 tablespoons 
2 medium shallots, minced 
10 ounces cultivated white mushrooms, finely chopped 
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme, or 1 teaspoon dried 
1/4 cup dry sherry 
1/4 cup sour cream 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 egg, for making egg wash 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Paprika 
16 slices very fresh thinly-sliced home-style bread, crusts removed


Heat 4 tablespoons of the butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the shallots and cook, stirring often, until softened, 3 to 5 minutes. Stir in the mushrooms and cook, stirring often, until all the liquid has evaporated. Add the thyme and the sherry. Increase the heat to medium-high and cook until the mixture is almost dry. Remove the skillet from the heat. Transfer to medium bowl, cool slightly, stir in the sour cream, and season with salt, pepper, and paprika, to taste. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

Melt the remaining 4 tablespoons of butter. Roll out bread between two pieces of waxed paper with a rolling pin until very thin. Brush bread on both sides with melted butter. Place 1 teaspoon of the filling in the center of each sliced. Fold making a triangle shape, trim edges. Press with your fingers to tightly seal. Brush the tops and bottoms with melted butter. Brush egg wash over tops of turnovers, sprinkle with paprika. (At this point, the turnovers can be placed in a zippered plastic freezer bag and frozen for future use.) Place on parchment lined baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes (20 to 25 minutes if taken out of the freezer). Serve warm.

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm thinking that maybe the crescent rolls may not hold up to the filling - the cream cheese dough in both recipes is a pretty sturdy dough for fillings like this.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

These both sound so good! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## jude (Oct 14, 2004)

*Mushroom turnovers good!*

This is Jude. I made the mushroom turnovers today. I didn't make them as large as the recipe states. I made them 4" as appetizers. I baked 5 to try and froze the rest. laying them single file on a cookie sheet until frozen then I will bag them. The recipe made 36 this size with a small amount of filling left over. I didn't prink holes in the ones that I froze. If you make these, I suggest working in smaller batches because the dough will get soft. The finished product is good and the crust is very flaky. They have a bit of tartness in the flavor. It certainly is a keeper. I changed the amount of onion in the original recipe to just 1 large one, 2 seems to be too much.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 15, 2004)

So you used the recipe dough and not the crescent rolls?  

Just a note re working with large amounts of dough for small projects like this;  cut the dough in sections, pat it into a disc, and keep what you're not using immediately in the fridge; just pull out the dough discs one at a time as you roll them.


----------



## jude (Oct 15, 2004)

Marmalady,
Yes, I used the dough recipe. I did divide the dough and work with 1/4 at a time. They were pretty tasty but next time I need to give it a little more "kick". Maybe I'll add some peppers or something.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2004)

Jude, you mentioned adding something to give the filling a "KICK"  I've made a similar recipe and added ,dependng on how you feel about it , a clove of garlic and some minced thyme to the onions and mushrooms as you saute them.. I find it just kind of brings the whole thing together for me.
I'll try making the dough for them as mine were put onto flattened white bread with crusts removed, then rolled and cut into slices.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

This recipe sounds great Jude!

 Barbara


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2004)

Wasabi Woman,

I read the Sara Moulton recipe, and am a little confused.  It says to roll out the bread slices, then brush both sides with melted butter, then fill , fold , and brush again with melted butter?  Or did I read it wrong? A strong possibility so early in the morning. :?


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 18, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Wasabi Woman,
> 
> I read the Sara Moulton recipe, and am a little confused.  It says to roll out the bread slices, then brush both sides with melted butter, then fill , fold , and brush again with melted butter?  Or did I read it wrong? A strong possibility so early in the morning. :?



No, you didn't read it wrong, she says to brush twice, but remember, however many times you brush, you are just using up the 4 tbls of butter.
Here's the FoodNetwork link  -    Mushroom Turnovers
To tell you the truth, I think I just brushed the top sides, filled and then brushed it again on the "outsides". 

Be sure and let me know how you liked them!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 20, 2004)

jude said:
			
		

> Does this sound good to anybody? I am wondering if I can substitute crescent rolls for the dough? I think they would be flakier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jude, I made these today & put them in the freezer for Thanksgiving. I did not get 3 dozen turnovers, but only 2 dozen. No big deal though! Anyway, I baked a couple for hubby & I to try & they are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

This one goes in my files as well.
Marion


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

jude said:
			
		

> Marmalady,
> Yes, I used the dough recipe. I did divide the dough and work with 1/4 at a time. They were pretty tasty but next time I need to give it a little more "kick". Maybe I'll add some peppers or something.



Sorry to resurrect this thread but it looks awesome!  I don't know if jude is still around but I bet a little horseradish would do great in here for a little flavor boost.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 23, 2006)

jude said:
			
		

> Marmalady,
> Yes, I used the dough recipe. I did divide the dough and work with 1/4 at a time. They were pretty tasty but next time I need to give it a little more "kick". Maybe I'll add some peppers or something.



Great recipe!  I like my food a little spicy, so adding pepper is a good idea.  Will definitely give this a try.


----------



## Constance (Oct 23, 2006)

Have you tried making them with puff pastry dough? Seems to me that would be a great shortcut. 

Here's a recipe for mushroom pie you might want to consider. It's an original from my friend John, who is quite a gourmet chef. 

 Mushroom Pie

1-1/4 lb. fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup sweet onions, chopped
1 tbl garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt
dash pepper
4 tbls butter, divided
2 tbls flour
2 cups liquid (liquid from shrooms plus half & half)
pastry for double crust pie

Preheat oven to 425.
Saute mushrooms and onions slowly in 2 tbls butter until caramelized. Add garlic, and cook a minute more. Season with salt and pepper. Drain any remaining liquid from the pan and put in 2 cup measure, then fill with half & half. 
Melt other 2 tbls butter in large sauce pan, stir in flour and cook a minute, then remove from heat and whisk in liquid. Cook, stirring, over medium heat until sauce thickens. Add mushrooms to sauce, correct seasoning, and set aside. 
Line 8" pie pan with pastry. Add filling, top with pastry, crimp edges and prick top.
Bake at 425 degrees for 8 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 for 35-45 minutes, or until browned. 

*Note: I detected a hint of herb in this...possibly thyme and/or oregano.


----------

